# Eclipse 3.3.1.1 bietet kein update menüpunkt mehr an?



## LRAider (3. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

meine eclipse 3.3.1.1 bietet keine Help:software:site updates mehre an??







wie mach ich jetzt updates, da ich ein plugin installieren muss über diese funktion?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Feb 2008)

Sieht für mich nach einem kaputten Update-Manager Feature aus.
Schau dir mal die View PlugIn Registry an und schau nach ob ein PlugIn deaktiviert ist.
*verschieb*


----------



## LRAider (4. Feb 2008)

geht wieder, habs in der toolbar removed ^^


----------



## LRAider (4. Feb 2008)

/**
 * @author    LRAider
 */

das steht bei mir in jeder neu angelegten klassen, WO finde ich das in den Einstellungen? Ich finde nix in den untiefen der eclipse preferences...    :shock:


----------



## LRAider (4. Feb 2008)

obiges Bild ist ein Ausschnitt aus einem meiner eclipse projekte. Nun frage ich mich ob die ganzen .jar files wie resources.jar, rt.jar, mysql.jar usw. automatisch in jedes projekt miteingebunden werden??? das würde ja den RAM bedarf hochtreiben wenn die anwendung geladen wird. Oder ist es so, dass dies nur eine Anzeige bzw. Auflistung aller .jar files ist die sich in meinem java/jre/lib befinden? Denn .jar files muss ich ja explizit zu einem Projekt adden als add external jar etc...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

LRAider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /**
> * @author    LRAider
> */
> 
> das steht bei mir in jeder neu angelegten klassen, WO finde ich das in den Einstellungen? Ich finde nix in den untiefen der eclipse preferences...    :shock:


'code templates' im Preferences Suchfeld eingeben




> obiges Bild ist ein Ausschnitt aus einem meiner eclipse projekte. Nun frage ich mich ob die ganzen .jar files wie resources.jar, rt.jar, mysql.jar usw. automatisch in jedes projekt miteingebunden werden??? das würde ja den RAM bedarf hochtreiben wenn die anwendung geladen wird. Oder ist es so, dass dies nur eine Anzeige bzw. Auflistung aller .jar files ist die sich in meinem java/jre/lib befinden? Denn .jar files muss ich ja explizit zu einem Projekt adden als add external jar etc...



'Den RAM bedarf hochtreiben' ?
nein.

Wie du siehst stehen dies jars im Container JRE System Library, sind also deiner JRE angehängt (lib/ext).
Ist übrigens schlechter Stil dort jars abzulegen.


----------



## LRAider (4. Feb 2008)

Wie du siehst stehen dies jars im Container JRE System Library, sind also deiner JRE angehängt (lib/ext).
Ist übrigens schlechter Stil dort jars abzulegen.[/quote]

schlechter Stil? immer wenn ich mir ne .jar besorge steht in der Installationsanleitung ich soll die in java/jdk/lib oder java/jre/lib ablegen ??

wie auch immer wie mache ichs besser?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

LRAider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie auch immer wie mache ichs besser?


Setz den Classpath zu allen externen Libs oder verwende einen Deployment Mechanismus wie Java Webstart


----------



## LRAider (4. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LRAider hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



classpath zu allen ext. libs setzen? wo befinden sich dann meine ganzen .jar files wenn nicht in java/jre/lib etc ??

D:\meineJars (einfach ein verzeichnis bestimmen wo ich die hinkopiere)

und dann the classpath auf D:/meinejars setzen ?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

LRAider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> classpath zu allen ext. libs setzen? wo befinden sich dann meine ganzen .jar files wenn nicht in java/jre/lib etc ??


Hängt davon ab wie dein Programm installiert werden soll.
Etwas in die lib der JRE zu kopieren, kann zu problemen mit anderen Programmen führen.
Was wenn Programm XY die gleiche jar in einer anderen Version benötigt?


----------



## LRAider (4. Feb 2008)

ok eine frage hätte ich noch:

Immer System.out.println eingeben nervt und ich habe irgendwo gesehen, dass man das nicht muss sprich in eclipse gibt es shortcuts dafür oder sowas so dass ich nur Sys oder so eingeben muss stimmt das, wenn ja wie oder wo stelle ich das ein?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Templates


----------

